# Safari google preview plugin developpement cocoa windows



## harlock59 (16 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de développer un plugin safari en cocoa sous windows xp ?

http://developer.apple.com/safari/

je voudrais faire un "google preview" pour safari.

et aussi, je voudrais savoir si les plugins safari sont les mêmes pour safari os x et windows


----------

